# Forum Data Flow Diagram



## CrescantBearer (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi, I was just wondering if it was at all possible if someone could help me construct a data flow diagram of how a forum works the process's entities etc. If you have any links to software that helps ease the construction of complicated data flow's they would be much appreciated thank you. ^ ^


----------

